
Show HN: Teleport – Get Your Friends Delivered via Uber - mkwng
https://www.teleportapp.co
======
victorjwang
Currently #2 on Product Hunt!
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/teleport-86008a3b-c3eb-4cae...](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/teleport-86008a3b-c3eb-4cae-845c-e23c3ecb93c5)

------
aaronlumsden
The app seems cool but why not just order an Uber to your friends location?
I've done this many times before when I've arranged for friends to be picked
up using my uber.

